# BlogAds



## 1BFits_com (Aug 29, 2005)

My site has been up for almost two weeks and traffic is suffering... I'm finally ready to bite the bullet and start putting some cash out for advertising.

Has anyone used BlogAds (http://blogads.com) for advertising? The put your ad on a specific blog for a period of time (1 week to 4 weeks).

Anyone with any experience with it? Is $20 a week worth it, or would that be better spent on AdWords or something?


----------



## Waddo (Sep 7, 2005)

I think you have to be a little more patient than that. There are plenty of free search engine submission companies who will try and get to you to pay for their 'Premium' service, but actually run very useful initial submissions for free. They'll submit your site to 10-50 sites, depending on the company, and if you can wait a couple of weeks, and your site is well optimised for keywords etc, then you should start to see a return.

Hang on in there!

PS - adding your site to your signature wouldn't do any harm either!


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, it takes time. You won't even get a decent pagerank, even if fully deserved, for several months.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

To start out with, do link exchanges. Putting an ad on a blog, probably wont generate many sales. A blog that only charges $20 a week probably isnt getting many hits anyway, and the hits you get from it would only be temperary. You need to start building a web presence. This will take months. You need to get people to link to your site in order to build up a high google page rank. The way to start with this is to do link exchanges. Eventually, if your site is good, you will start to see that people will link to your site without you even asking. This will build up your precense even more. Dont expect to make much money for your first 3 months. The way you will eventually make money is when you get on search engines, because then you will get very targeted hits which means people will actually buy your stuff. People visiting from blog ads arent looking for t-shirts in the first place, so chances are they wont buy your stuff anyway.


----------



## pocketjacks (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree, it takes time to get quality traffic. SEO and link trades is your best bet. I am open to all link trades, send me an PM.


----------

